# Dovetail Saw Recommendation Please!



## Tempus Fugit (May 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get a nice quality dovetail saw, and I see a lot of very nice antique ones going for big bucks on eBay. I'd like one with a wooden pistol grip. 

As for length, I'm definitely siding with a "shorter" one to hand saw dovetails and other joineries. But, I'm not exactly sure what length I'd like to settle on. If my projects that will need a dovetail saw will be to make everything from small boxes (e.g. 10"x10") to chair-sized objects, is an 8" length good? Too short or long? I've tried using my 16" saw and that was too difficult to use for more dovetail/joinery projects. Would 8" work as a good all-around length for the projects I'm thinking of doing?

My budget is "low" but I'm willing to spend what's necessary for a higher quality saw I can use long term.

And, thanks in advance!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"Low" budget means many things to many people. I believe you can get a good saw for $40.00 to $50.00.

For dovetails you will not be doing deep cuts nor will the wood be wide. An 8" blade is very sufficient. Personally I prefer the Japanese style straight handle. For dadoes I want something relatively light and easy to handle.

George


----------



## Tempus Fugit (May 23, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> "Low" budget means many things to many people. I believe you can get a good saw for $40.00 to $50.00.
> 
> For dovetails you will not be doing deep cuts nor will the wood be wide. An 8" blade is very sufficient. Personally I prefer the Japanese style straight handle. For dadoes I want something relatively light and easy to handle.
> 
> George


Thanks for that info.

How short a saw do you think I can go for most dovetail projects? 5"?

And, I'm looking into Japanese saws now. I found an 8.25" double edged saw (rip on one side, crosscut on the other), do you think there are any downsides to the double edged saws?:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think you will be happier with a single blade saw. 
I love my Japanese saw. It was the sharpest handsaw I've ever owned when it's brand new.


----------



## Tempus Fugit (May 23, 2014)

Toolman50 said:


> I think you will be happier with a single blade saw.


I'm trying to read up on the pros/cons of a single vs double edged saw, but that info alludes me. Do you know if it's for safety reasons? 

I kinda like the idea of having two different blades in one, but if there's a major trade-off I'd probably pass on it. 

One other benefit I'm seeing is the lack of a spine for deeper cuts, so that should do well for small projects - maybe it's not so good for harder woods if more force is necessary?... but it's a sawing motion and not hacking so I still don't see a major need for a spine on this kind of saw.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a double edge saw and I am lusting for a single blade. I believe the single edge blades with the heavy spine are more ridgid which would make them easier to use.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Tempus Fugit said:


> I'm trying to read up on the pros/cons of a single vs double edged saw, but that info alludes me. Do you know if it's for safety reasons?
> 
> I kinda like the idea of having two different blades in one, but if there's a major trade-off I'd probably pass on it.
> 
> One other benefit I'm seeing is the lack of a spine for deeper cuts, so that should do well for small projects - maybe it's not so good for harder woods if more force is necessary?... but it's a sawing motion and not hacking so I still don't see a major need for a spine on this kind of saw.


These type saws are commonly used for small, tight cuts that other saws would be too large for. If you are sawing molding already attached, you don't want the 2nd blade on top to scratch the finished piece. With the single blade you can lay the saw flat against finished work without scratching the finish with the blade on top.


----------



## Daddy Warcrimes (Jul 20, 2015)

If you are going to use a pull saw, the double edge probably makes little difference (no experience with pull saws). With a push saw, double edge isn't practical for joinery because you want the spine to keep the blade straight. 

My first dovetail saw was a cheap Deer brand. I attempted 2 dovetails before I upgraded to a Veritas. The contrast was dramatic. 

If Veritas is out of your budget, I might consider building a small frame saw from scrap and a band saw blade (recent video from Paul Sellers on this).

For most joinery, 8"-10" is probably fine, but you won't want to go much shorter. A 5" blade might work for dovetails in 3/4 stock, but it will really slow you down for anything thicker (or tenons).


----------



## Tempus Fugit (May 23, 2014)

Would something like this make a good pull saw that'll last for years like those antique Western push saws?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dozuki-Dove...c9284cc&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=331721093576


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tempus Fugit said:


> Would something like this make a good pull saw that'll last for years like those antique Western push saws?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dozuki-Dove...c9284cc&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=331721093576


That picture seems to be the Japanese Z-Saw. I have one and it's a great saw for cutting dovetails even in hard woods like white oak. I would highly recommend that saw (I just bought a second one for myself). As far as your comment about Western push saws lasting for years, thats correct if you can if you can sharpen the saw. The Z-Saw has very hard and very sharp teeth but, it can't be sharpened because of the steel hardness they just replace the blade.

I bought a second one because a neighbor stopped over to help me install a new door and after watching me cut trim he picked up the saw while I was doing something else to cut some more trim but didn't know it was a pull saw and bent a few teeth. The saw still cuts great but, when I'm cutting dovetails in expensive wood I want the saw to be in it's best shape. BTW, he won't be using any more of my tools ;-)

Jack


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

for the budget minded this is a pretty nice saw. I don't have any experience using the pull type saws, so can't help with that but an alternative to consider.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just purchased one of the Veritas Saws to see how it compares to my Japanese Pull saws and I think it going to take a lot of practice to get that push saw to start as smoothly as a pull saw. For any critical cuts, I'll be using the Pull saws like the Z saw shown above.


----------



## Planeguy (Dec 15, 2015)

I saw that was a Rockler. So I thought maybe I'd take a trip down to Rockler tomorrow and check it out. But it's $20 more at Rockler. But I bet I can come up with another excuse... 

So obviously you've got a pretty darn good price there.


----------

